# What is it? #14



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The tapered areas on the core support.
What goes here?
Is it what the fan shroud slides into?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

That looks like where the condensor for the a/c bolts to the core support.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

condenser is on the other side.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

my Goat don't have A/C
but some do I guess.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That tab with the holes in it is where the fan shroud bolts up. If you get an original fan shroud for the car or a repro, it will bolt right on, providing it's the correct shroud!!


----------

